# Help!! My cat is bored.



## mfhutchinson (Jul 16, 2004)

About a year ago me and my cat moved in with my mom. Well about that time she stopped playing as much. My mom had other animals which she did not like. She used to love playing fetch and running around. Well that has changed and now she lays around alot and acts like she does not how to play fetch.

At one time I had gotten her a playmate,which she liked. Well she liked piggy as log as she stayed away from me. Tyna would play with her and loved her,but would not let me pet piggy at all. Well long stort short I had to get rid of piggy. She needed to be with someone that could give her more attention.So getting another cat is out of the question.

I don't want her to be bored!! Does anyone have ideas in what I could do??


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Michelle, 

I did a search for "bored" in all the other forums and found this one...

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... ight=bored

Maybe something in here will help you. 

:wink:


----------



## mfhutchinson (Jul 16, 2004)

YOUR SO COOL!!! 8)


----------



## debo1951 (Jul 17, 2004)

Michelle, I hope your cat becomes more playful. Maybe if you got her like her own little house or scratch post :?: have you tired taking her for a walk :idea: . She might like to get out of the house. I know ozzie is always more playful and loving when he comes in


----------

